# Vostock (Boctok) Komandirskie ... How To Tell Era?



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Forgive me, gents, I'm new to Russian/Soviet watches, and made an impulse buy based on another forum member's purchase. ... I bought one of those "80s NOS" Raketas from Italy for my brother ... picture pending ... lovely watch, I think he'll get a kick out of it. Got the silver dial with Roman numerals.

Seller's imagel.

And also picked up a Vostok KOMANDIRSKIE "U-boot" model (blue/teal dial with red star, sub + seagull, and fouled anchor). It says CCCP at the bottom of the dial, but "WATERPROOF" and "AUTOMATIC" on the caseback, with "249670" at the center of the back.

Seller's image.

Where can I determine if I've really gotten a 1980s NOS, or otherwise?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

My guess is that one is probably an early 90s. It's still marked as CCCP on the dial but those letters near the date window didn't exist in my early 80s Komandirskies. Plus, if it has English words in the back, it's a model made to be sold abroad (West) or at least they considered that possibility. On top of that, it's an automatic and the early 80s Komandirskies were wind-ups.

I would be curious to see how the movement is marked (RU for Russia or SU for Soviet Union). It might also be an Yeltsin era watch made with old stock cases and dials to be sold to tourists...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

The Vostok's actually a Generalskie, I think... (Ð"ÐµÐ½ÐµÑ€Ð°Ð»ÑŒÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ on the dial). But I'm not sure there's much actual difference in the watch. Usually non-auto though, 2414A?

The Generalskie/Komandirskie thing's always confused me...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> .... it's a model made to be sold abroad (West) or at least they considered that possibility. On top of that, it's an automatic and the early 80s Komandirskies were wind-ups.


DEFinitely made to be sold abroad, as I bought both from an Italian seller who claims they're NOS. The red Raketa box has a price tag with "L 100" for the price. The Raketa is pictured in the auction with an Italian "hang tag" (strap tag), but the one I received was in English.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, Draygo is right (as usual :thumbsup: ), your's is a Generalskie, I had missed that  I also don't know what the difference is but the old ones were wind-ups. So, if that one isn't a franken (whatever that is with these kind of watches), I still believe it's an early 90s. As far as I know, in the 80s the auto movements were found only on the Amphibias and not in all of them...

I wouldn't worry to much though, it looks great! And those things keep running and running no matter the age! My 70s Amphibia runs as strong as any other mechanical I own!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll take a pic of the movement in daylight when I can, here's a good look at the dial (click for larger image). I like the ombrÃ© bg color of it. Having a toughie picking out a nice nylon to put it on.

[IMG alt="20101221-3568_vostoksubma.../20101221-3568_vostoksubmariner_512.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I'll take a pic of the movement in daylight when I can, here's a good look at the dial (click for larger image). I like the ombrÃ© bg color of it. Having a toughie picking out a nice nylon to put it on.


RLT heavy duty nylon strap, blue or black without hesitation (probably black because that dial sometimes turns green with light). I had mine on TF nylon straps but RLTs are better and cheaper.

Whatever you do, please, please, please just don't put in on a NATO


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I'll take a pic of the movement in daylight when I can, here's a good look at the dial (click for larger image). I like the ombrÃ© bg color of it. Having a toughie picking out a nice nylon to put it on.
> 
> [IMG alt="20101221-3568_vostoksubma.../20101221-3568_vostoksubmariner_512.jpg[/IMG]


Ahh, I can read the text on the dial now. For some reason this model has Chistopol (Ð§Ð¸ÌÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑŒ) written on the dial - where the factory is. This was where the First Moscow Watch Factory was evacuated to during the war and from where Boctok originated...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

David Spalding said:


> ... Having a toughie picking out a nice nylon to put it on.
> 
> (Original band)





Kutusov said:


> RLT heavy duty nylon strap, blue or black without hesitation (probably black because that dial sometimes turns green with light). I had mine on TF nylon straps but RLTs are better and cheaper.
> 
> Whatever you do, please, please, please just don't put in on a NATO


Haha, duly noted, ÐºÐ°Ð¿Ð¸Ñ‚Ð°Ð½. I might convert a nice colored "NATO" to a single strap with fabric keeper ... for summer. Impatient to get the straps from Roy (thanks for the advice, I took advantage of Roy's Christmas special, picked up two-piece and heavy duty nylons to see how this "sails" on them ... in summer) I bought a cheap black 22mm leather band at the local Target (big box store), similar profile as the OEM band, but with a nicer pattern, nicer lining, cut it down to a notch for the lugs (perfecting the technique of cutting the side and gluing them back to create a finished look) and have fitted it with a shiny deployant clasp. Feels great, howsit look gentlemen?












Draygo said:


> Ahh, I can read the text on the dial now. For some reason this model has Chistopol (Ð§Ð¸ÌÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑŒ) written on the dial - where the factory is. This was where the First Moscow Watch Factory was evacuated to during the war and from where Boctok originated...


Thanks, intriguing information. Now I'll have to open the case and photograph the movement. :think:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I bought a cheap black 22mm leather band at the local Target (big box store), similar profile as the OEM band, but with a nicer pattern, nicer lining, cut it down to a notch for the lugs (perfecting the technique of cutting the side and gluing them back to create a finished look) and have fitted it with a shiny deployant clasp. Feels great, howsit look gentlemen?


It looks good! That grained leather has someting of a vintage look about it so it goes well with the watch :thumbsup:


----------

